# Show us your....



## dmina (Oct 28, 2015)

Mantis enclosures....

I will show you mine...

I have done quite a lot of different ones...

I thought I would share... for inspiration...





































Show us yours... if you don't mind sharing...

Thanks for looking


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 28, 2015)

Ooh, that's good. Mines are in kritter keepers.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 28, 2015)

I like the one with rocks.


----------



## dmina (Oct 28, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> Ooh, that's good. Mines are in kritter keepers.


did you fix them up? let us see... I run out of ideas... I'm looking for new ideas..


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2015)

Some enclosures of the past. I've been in school for the last six years and haven't kept mantids full time so these pictures are just previous setups going back probably 13 years or so. We're in a transition period and once things are settled I'll get back into things.

This is circa 2005. I still use those mini aquariums which can be divided into thirds.













I was using the laundry basket as a place to hatch large ooths.

















My favorite type of enclosure, the 32 oz insect cup with mesh lid. I stopped using the moss years ago.





An enclosure I made for a few I. diablolica. Unfortunately all of them died the night they arrived due to shipping issues but I still have it ready to go and will try again.


----------



## dmina (Oct 29, 2015)

WOW... that was awesome... really nice setups... I put shower curtains around my racks.. but the insulation... such a better idea!


----------

